# 3d, field, indoor.



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I like all of them,


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

3d, then field, dont like indoor at all


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

3d is my favorite


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

hard to say. kinda depends on the time of year and how i'm shooting. in general, i like outdoor better than indoor, but i love them both.


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Love 3d indoors ok its something to do to keep sharp to me and havent got to shoot field yet but really want just arnt any ranges very close


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

hmmmm let me think






ill say HUNTING, HUNTING, and more HUNTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats my favorite lol


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

1. Field...shoot lots of arrows
2. 3-D...gotta judge and make a good shot
3. Indoor...sometimes it's dark,or hot, or lightening


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i like indoor 
but i enjoy outdoor fita the most 
:darkbeer:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

3d, then indoor... never shot field


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

3d and indoor.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I like 3D a lot!!!!!!


----------

